# 5 pin sight suggestions



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

My son wants to set up his bow for field, and I'm interested too. What 5 pin sight do you shoot and what makes you like the one you use?


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Spot Hogg Hogg-It or Hunter Hogg-It. :thumbs_up 

They have fine adjustments for elevation, windage, 3rd axis and each pin. I'll warn you, they are a bit pricey, but worth it. Very well made and durable.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Spot Hogg Hogg-It or Hunter Hogg-It. :thumbs_up
> 
> They have fine adjustments for elevation, windage, 3rd axis and each pin. I'll warn you, they are a bit pricey, but worth it. Very well made and durable.


What he said....

The Hogg It is more then likely the #1 BHFS class sight from the more die hard BHFS guys. That site is bullet proof, has great adjustments, an IMO is the best pin sight on the market.

My second choice would be a Sure Loc Lethal Weapon 1 or 2....

I am on the hunt for one of the two right now for my BHFS setup so I can beat up on some of the pin guys


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I had a Lethal Weapon which was a good sight, though I did have a few things about it I didn't like. I recently picked up a Hogg it that I am going to play around with shooting BHFS.

FWIW all of the good/great BHFS shooters I know (with one exception) shoot the Hogg it.


----------



## sullyxlh (Feb 9, 2006)

Sword Apex or twilight hunter.


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

Sword Apex 3rd Plane. http://www.swordacu-site.com/products.html


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

*extension*

When you extend the sight out away from the riser, I know I'd probably move the peep, but does extending the sight allow you to move the sight higher for the same distances? I understand it'll be smaller in the sight picture. My concern is arrow clearance.

Spott Hogg Real Deal looks like a good multi-purpose sight for my use. I like the ability of changing to an S coil to hunt. Can the top pin be moved high up in the pin guard? It looks like the pins point towards the center which would limit how far up you could move the top pin or the bottom pin down. I need to go see one of these I guess.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Ode1891 said:


> When you extend the sight out away from the riser, I know I'd probably move the peep, but does extending the sight allow you to move the sight higher for the same distances? I understand it'll be smaller in the sight picture. My concern is arrow clearance.
> 
> Spott Hogg Real Deal looks like a good multi-purpose sight for my use. I like the ability of changing to an S coil to hunt. Can the top pin be moved high up in the pin guard? It looks like the pins point towards the center which would limit how far up you could move the top pin or the bottom pin down. I need to go see one of these I guess.


No. Moving the extension out will open your pin spacing slightly. The spacing becomes less critical when gaping and more forgiving for those odd Hunter Round yardages.

Each pin on the Spot Hogg sights rotates and is micro-adjustable for length. I'm not sure why you want the top pin high up in the pin guard.  There are two allen screws which can move the entire assembly up/down to accomodate any bow set-up. Hope this answers your questions.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

to get 5 pins set from 20 to 60 and leave room under the 60 for distances out to 80, I need the 20 up pretty high.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ode1891 said:


> to get 5 pins set from 20 to 60 and leave room under the 60 for distances out to 80, I need the 20 up pretty high.


That doesn't really makes sense

You don't really need to leave space for stuff over 60 :wink: Do you have a pic of your sight...something doesn't sound right:noidea:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> That doesn't really makes sense
> 
> You don't really need to leave space for stuff over 60 :wink: Do you have a pic of your sight...something doesn't sound right:noidea:


I think he wants to see the dot at 80 yards inside the pin guard...or use the level as a reference. He has a fairly slow set-up.


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

*pins*

If your arrow speed is down, try 20-30-40-50-65 yard pin setting. at 80 yards, put the 65 yard pin just above the dot, look and see where the 50 yard pin is and raise the 65 yard pin to that location and shoot. should work just fine. on the 70 yard shot put your 65 yard pin should be in the three ring at twelve o' clock. on the 58 yard shot you can split the 50 and 65 yard pin dead center if your skill level us good. peep sight size is a factor.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> I think he wants to see the dot at 80 yards inside the pin guard...or use the level as a reference. He has a fairly slow set-up.



You don't need to see the dot in the housing though...you aren't even aiming at the dot unless you are using your bubble (which is against the rules)....

The last time I shot pins for field I was shooting 2213s...they were slow and I did exactly what Frank describes below...didn't even pay attention to the dot...:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> You don't need to see the dot in the housing though...you aren't even aiming at the dot unless you are using your bubble (which is against the rules)....
> 
> The last time I shot pins for field I was shooting 2213s...they were slow and I did exactly what Frank describes below...didn't even pay attention to the dot...:wink:


I agree...and the issue of using the bubble as an aiming point...:zip:

IMHO far too much emphasis is put on the 70 and 80 yard shots.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> I agree...and the issue of using the bubble as an aiming point...:zip:
> 
> IMHO far too much emphasis is put on the 70 and 80 yard shots.


Yep...you shoot 2 arrows at each distance..get your 4 and move on...if you get a 5 great...

I still wish that there was an 80 an 70 target set....do away with those two WUs.:wink:


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks, I'll order the spott hogg real deal for jr. It sounds like the pins allow for lots of movement, and he can simply remove them and place one .029 for hunting. 

I'm not a guru at math, but it seems like moving the sight out would effect the height of the sight pin guard if you left the pins where they were when the sight was closer-no big deal, I'll figure it out if and when I get a sight with more extension. About the view under the 60 yard pin, at 80, I am not holding anywhere on the target frame, so it helps to see something of the target somewhere in the pin guard, but that's no big deal either. Thanks again for the info on the spott hogg.

Speaking of 80 yards, at Tuscarora, Jim shot a 5 and Wes harpooned his arrow....no kidding, a robinhood at 80! We about fell over!


----------



## webb babcock (Jul 6, 2004)

*Spott Hogg Sight Setting*

Old1891, the spot hogg brand of sight is a good choice. I would like to make a suggestion, buy either a Hoggit or a Hunter Hoggit.On either of these 2 sights you can set the 2nd & 3rd axis adjustments. On the real deal you will have to install a home made shim under the top or bottom sight mounting screw to set the 2nd axis as there is no adjustment screw on this sight. The 2nd axis adjustment is very important if you are going to shoot field archery, reason being this is the adjustment needed for shooting & scoring well on side hill shots. [ makes your sight bubble level show level when your bow is held perfectly straight up like a carpenters string plumb bob. ] On a hilly & side hill range this adjustment will add major points to your score from 30yds to 80yds. The longer the distance on a side hill shot the more a none blumb bow will subtract from your score, if you can't compensate for the sidehill. If you can, set your pins 20-30-40- 50-60 or 65 & top of the bubble level for 82 yds. this will allow you to hold the bottom of the 5 spot on top of the bubble level with the verticle wire going thru the 5 spot. Makes it easier to score a 5 at 80 yds. You will probable need the large pin guard with.019" pins for this. This should do well for you. Another thought when aiming, instead of centering the sight pin on the target center the white spotthogg pinguard ring in the peep and put which ever sight pin you need on the target to hit the 5 spot. The sight pin probably won't be in the center of your peep, you may need a 3/16" or a 1/4" hole peep for this. I shoot a Spotthogg Hoggit sight now & have shot a Real Deal & a Hoggitt Hunter. Am 66 years old and shoot NFAA pin div. on a good day between 525 & 535 on a field round 20yd-80yds. This isen't good enough to win much, but this system does work. --Hope This might help you.--Webb Babcock


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

I ordered the real deal for my son. It's a good pick for him because he can easily swap pins and use it for hunting. We hunt from climbers and our stuff gets banged up too much to have a sight sticking way out. 

Next year when I re-do my Ovation strictly for field, I'll look at the models you all have suggested. Thanks for the pin ideas. I shot my first BHFS round the other day and shot a 513. I know I can get into the 520's but progress from there will take lots of practice. For now I just want to get a strategy down for all the distances.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ode1891 said:


> I ordered the real deal for my son. It's a good pick for him because he can easily swap pins and use it for hunting. We hunt from climbers and our stuff gets banged up too much to have a sight sticking way out.
> 
> Next year when I re-do my Ovation strictly for field, I'll look at the models you all have suggested. Thanks for the pin ideas. I shot my first BHFS round the other day and shot a 513. I know I can get into the 520's but progress from there will take lots of practice. For now I just want to get a strategy down for all the distances.


Unless you are going to keep the other sight as a hunting sight or something....I wouldn't buy it. I hear and see people do this all the time....IMO it is a waste of money.

I say that because you are buying a sight twice...and I don't see a point in buying something that you know you don't really want or need just to hold you over until you buy what you do want or need....Just wait another few weeks and buy the Hogg It if that is what you want.

Seriously...if you want X10's...don't buy ACEs to hold you over.:wink:


----------



## webb babcock (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Honet, excellent reply. Another Va. pin shooter, "o" the things I learn from TIMMY--Webb Babcock


----------



## jing1117 (Jun 17, 2006)

Spot Hogg "Hogg It". Best sight in my opinion. Rugged construction, very durable. Adjustable in all aspects.


----------



## promod1385 (Oct 3, 2007)

Sword Apex 3rd plane Micro! I love mine. It does everything the Spot Hogg does and i like the big heavy duty hardware on the Sword. Prevents stripped screws.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Unless you are going to keep the other sight as a hunting sight or something....I wouldn't buy it. I hear and see people do this all the time....IMO it is a waste of money.
> 
> Seriously...if you want X10's...don't buy ACEs to hold you over.:wink:


Understood. Like I said in my post, I ordered the real deal *for my son *as a multi-purpose sight. He needs a new sight and wants to do field, so he needs a 5-pin sight. When I buy a sight for field for myself, as suggested , it'll be one with 3rd plain adjustment--not the real deal. LAS had the Real Deal for $119--could not pass that up since Cabelas wanted $134. If the lad wants to spend 200+ on a sight he can do that when he can afford it. Weaning him off, or trying to..........


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> What he said....
> 
> The Hogg It is more then likely the #1 BHFS class sight from the more die hard BHFS guys. That site is bullet proof, has great adjustments, an IMO is the best pin sight on the market.
> 
> ...


Come get you some:tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

sharkred7 said:


> Come get you some:tongue:


This is your first warning.....

You have not been given written consent to use my phrase....

In the future please refrain from doing so in the future:wink:


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 8, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> What he said....
> 
> The Hogg It is more then likely the #1 BHFS class sight from the more die hard BHFS guys. That site is bullet proof, has great adjustments, an IMO is the best pin sight on the market.
> 
> ...


Just curious where you guys think the Hogg-It has the Lethal Weapon beat...

I'm using a LW1 now and like it alot. Of course, like everything it has its weak points. I'd certainly consider switching if there was something better available

Thanks for the input


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 8, 2007)

Rambunctious said:


> Just curious where you guys think the Hogg-It has the Lethal Weapon beat...
> 
> I'm using a LW1 now and like it alot. Of course, like everything it has its weak points. I'd certainly consider switching if there was something better available
> 
> Thanks for the input


Anyone?


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

mdbowhunter said:


> Spot Hogg Hogg-It or Hunter Hogg-It. :thumbs_up
> 
> They have fine adjustments for elevation, windage, 3rd axis and each pin. I'll warn you, they are a bit pricey, but worth it. Very well made and durable.


Ditto . . the wire down the center is awesome for gapping or shooting off the level.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Rambunctious said:


> Just curious where you guys think the Hogg-It has the Lethal Weapon beat...
> 
> I'm using a LW1 now and like it alot. Of course, like everything it has its weak points. I'd certainly consider switching if there was something better available
> 
> Thanks for the input


I looked at the Lethal Weapon and really didn't care for it at all. Pin adjustment for me was awkward and cumbersome at best. The pins seemed extremely fragile too. The Hogg is so nice with it's conter-levering set screws for all adjustments. You can get unbelievable precise movement of all pins and all Axis. Plus it is durable as hell. Mine took a beating on about 20 miles of horse trails last year before I smoked my elk at 45 yards with it.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 8, 2007)

Mr. October said:


> I looked at the Lethal Weapon and really didn't care for it at all. Pin adjustment for me was awkward and cumbersome at best. The pins seemed extremely fragile too. The Hogg is so nice with it's conter-levering set screws for all adjustments. You can get unbelievable precise movement of all pins and all Axis. Plus it is durable as hell. Mine took a beating on about 20 miles of horse trails last year before I smoked my elk at 45 yards with it.


Are the center leveling set screws for adjusting individual pins left to right?


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Rambunctious said:


> Are the center leveling set screws for adjusting individual pins left to right?


Sorry . . that was supposed to be counter-opposed screws. Basically all adjustments on the Hogg-it are made by loosening one set screw and tightening another. That includes 2nd & 3rd axis, and individual pin adjustements. Gang adjust of elevation and windage is made by turning a single set screw. The individual pins are also adjusted in and out by tightening or loosening a set screw on each pin. The pin is a two-piece pin with a spring in the middle that compresses/uncompresses to extend or retract the pin.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I like the Copper John Dead Nuts extened to the max.
5 pins 2 colors red and green .019
the twenty is set as high in the mount as possible.
the pins are set at 20,30,40,50,60
the top of the level set at 12:00 on the inner dot works for 70
the underside of the sight ring set @ 6:00 in the outer black ring works for 80

My set up is Parker Shooting Star @ 65 lbs, 29.5 DL, 29.5' 2512 X7's with screw in 60 Gr tips. 465gr total. 247 FPS


----------

